# Seedy Scout



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The tree over my patio is dropping seeds by the zillions....and the wind is blowing them everywhere! 

Scout is a seed magnet. I let the boys run in the yard this afternoon since they've been cooped up a lot. Scout's entire underside was covered with hundreds of seeds. Ack!

If anyone has any quick ways to "deseed" their Hav, please share them here! Thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln has very few seeds stuck to him, in comparison:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's interesting that Lincoln doesn't pick up that many! Scout looks like he's wearing strands of white Christmas lights! :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL He looks pleased with himself for collecting the most seeds.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lint roller?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear Jane, that does not look like fun. And I agree - it looks like Scout's ready for Christmas in May. LOL Right now we're picking up those prickly stickers on our walks and I have no clue where abouts - but both MeMe and Buddy are ending up with them in their "beards" that I have to pull out. I don't know if you brush or pull all of those on Scout.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have any tips for de-seeding Scout, but I just wanted to say he's beautiful (Lincoln too)!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jane, can you please tell me why Scout has have a terribly cute face like that???


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane, Scout looks pretty pleased with himself. I think he's laughing at your reaction. Your boys are beautiful, with or without seeds!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahaah... thats funny.. this is the exact reason we cut Beamer down. 

Ryan


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Lint roller?


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane,

Scout is the most adorable seed magnet, he is just gorgeous.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh Jane, it doesn't look like fun for you-- but I bet he had a ball. and he looks so so so cute. Looks like confetti.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, Scout looks soooo adorable. Benji and Lizzie pick up those seeds every morning on our walk. It's no fun to take them off.......I don't envy you "deseeding" cutie pie Scout. BTW, great pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

that is the bad thing about full coats just means full of more seeds! I usually just run a pin brush thru Dora and it grabs a lot


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That is so funny.....especially since it only happens to one and not the other! Oh, sorry, I guess you were wanting ideas on how to de-seed....hmmm....wait until they sprout and plant them in Scout's honor.....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, that is a great way to look at it - he's ready for Christmas already!!

Thanks for all the nice compliments on the boys! :hug: 

They were both SO happy to run, so I was willing to deseed them. It takes about 10 minutes with a pin brush for each. Sometimes Scout will reroll in the pile of seeds I've already taken off if I'm not careful! :frusty:

Lilly, I think Scout would eat the lint roller! :biggrin1:

Both boys will EAT the seeds they pick off their coats. It leaves their breath smelling, well, seedy!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. Those pictures were adorable. I don't envy the clean up but they both look quite pleased with their collection of seeds.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jane, that look on Scout's face is worth all the picking at seeds it takes! He's totally adorable. Look at how gorgeous Lincoln is too! You have gorgeous boys, Jane. Glad to hear the deseeding went so well. lol


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Jane, 

Scout is so adorable! He looks like he was "decorated" by some mischeivous little kid. Great spontaneous shot!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanted to add that Lincoln looks very handsome as well :biggrin1:

I have found the same thing with the two of mine, Nico's coat catches every seed or sticky thing around, while Lito's doesn't. I still can't figure out why, they both have similarly silky coats, although Nico's is thinner so you would think that would be less likely to accrue debris?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristin, I have the same issue with Pablo when we walk in the grass of our apartment complex, I call him the walking 'property broom', LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Scout has been "blessed" w/the same "magnetic" fur Tori has. Everything sticks to her. I am seriously considering a puppy cut...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Estrella, Marj and Kristin! 

I remember way back when Susan (McKennaSedona) said that she figured out why they call Havs "velcro dogs"....because everything sticks TO them!!! ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Looks like Scout has been "blessed" w/the same "magnetic" fur Tori has. Everything sticks to her. I am seriously considering a puppy cut...


Haha I read too fast and thought you said "I am seriously considering a puppy." I guess you can see where my mind is at!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for my laugh for the day. I love those photos. Smarty gets those little hitch hikers on her. I use the flea comb on them. Good luck......


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Jane said:


> ...Scout's entire underside was covered with hundreds of seeds. Ack!...
> 
> If anyone has any quick ways to "deseed" their Hav, please share them here! Thanks!


OMG - I was freaking out over Pepper wearing 5-10 foxtails every time we come in. I'm seriously considering having him trimmed so I can see the debris easier, at least until we get a new lawn planted. However, Scout is the Debris Master! And you know what? He looks darned pleased about it, too. What a handsome guy!

I will no longer complain about having to pluck Pepper's measly collection.

When we come inside I pick Pepper up and feel him all over, especially underarms, backside, feet, etc. Wherever foxtails might get stuck. If I find something I pluck or brush it out.

Sorry - I wish I knew of a quick way to de-seed their coats. I would love to NOT trim Pepper's coat down. It's taken a year for it to grow back to the length it is now.

Wanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Wanda, foxtails are scary since they can get lodged in their ears and feet and cause trouble - my vet made me quite paranoid about them! I just love the longer coats too, so I guess we are committed to deseeding them 

Kristin - it has been too long since we've seen photos of little Nico and Lito! hoto:


----------

